# Remote that works thru cabinet doors?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I redid my TV room, and the TV hangs on the wall, and the TiVo is in a cabinet. Looks great, but...

The remote doesn't work when the TiVo is behind the cabinet doors*. The last thread I found on this was a couple years old. I'm hoping there are newer solutions.

I *love *the peanut (S3 remote). What can I do, short of leaving the cab doors open? I really really don't want to use another remote; I love the peanut. All I have is the TV & the TiVo. I don't need a fancy multi-unit remote, plus I love the feel, the heft of the TiVo remote.

Ideas?

* I understand why the remote won't work thru cab doors, and I knew this before I redid the room. Redoing the room was a higher priority than the problem I knew I would have with the remote. Doing anything to the cabinets (such as cutting an opening) is not gonna happen.


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Next Generation Remote Control Extender:

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA

It will turn your peanut into an RF remote that will go through anything. I can change my channel from my neighbor's yard with this thing!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks! That may do the trick! :up: Mostly positive reviews. And several who specifically state it works with their TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ix=infr&ih=2_0_0_0_1_0_1_0_0_1.361_252&fsc=-1

This is a more extensive list of possibilities.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I may have to look at that also. The other option is to buy an IR repeater which you could then mount in the cabinet like mentioned in this setup.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

The new TiVo Bluetooth Peanut should be out shortly. They've already started downloading s/w updates to support it.


----------



## ctcraig (Mar 16, 2002)

cthomp21 said:


> Next Generation Remote Control Extender:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA
> 
> It will turn your peanut into an RF remote that will go through anything. I can change my channel from my neighbor's yard with this thing!


What if you have more than 1 TiVO?


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

ctcraig said:


> What if you have more than 1 TiVO?


Get a 3 eye IR emitter cable:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1G43VHCT8J8YE6C67MJF


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

PowerMID.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd suggest glass doors for the cabinet. That's what I have. Cuts way down on the TiVo noise, still passes IR. And it makes cables, etc. much less obvious -- you can still see them, but you really have to look.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

:down::down::down:


wmcbrine said:


> I'd suggest glass doors for the cabinet. That's what I have. Cuts way down on the TiVo noise, still passes IR. And it makes cables, etc. much less obvious -- you can still see them, but you really have to look.


I usually respect your input, but did you really think this guy was looking for that solution? C'mon! Changing the doors on your A/V cabinet? That's ridiculous.

:up::up::up:


youwns said:


> Next Generation Remote Control Extender:


I have this and it works GREAT. I use it in my universal remote and I can control the volume of my speakers on my deck standing at the outside edge of my backyard. You can buy a splitter board to allow you to plug up more IR bugs and you can buy additional IR bugs that usually come 2 per plug.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Doing anything to the cabinets (such as cutting an opening) is not gonna happen.
> 
> 
> wmcbrine said:
> ...


I can't make any changes to the cabinets. They are part of a larger remodel, and the look is specific. I'll post a pic of my new TV area; it's pretty cool looking (IMHO). Except for the TiVo remote part.



jtreid said:


> :up::up::up:I have this and it works GREAT.


I've read & read; help me understand how it works (or more importantly, what parts there are).

It seems you change the batteries out for these special batteries. Then you put the round repeater device... where? Somewhere in the room, or inside the cabinet with the TiVo? And what do I need to do (or hookup to) the TiVo S3 itself, to make it work with the NexGen?

Thanks!

I also need to check out some of these other suggestions. :up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

andyf said:


> The new TiVo Bluetooth Peanut should be out shortly. They've already started downloading s/w updates to support it.


That also looks like a great solution for me. How will it communicate with the TiVo? A USB dongle or something like that? I assume it needs something on the TiVo end.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

astrohip said:


> That also looks like a great solution for me. How will it communicate with the TiVo? A USB dongle or something like that? I assume it needs something on the TiVo end.


Little dongle about 1" long plugs in USB ....... I suppose! At least that's how my wireless keyboard and mouse for my laptop works.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

astrohip said:


> I've read & read; help me understand how it works (or more importantly, what parts there are).


You replace one of your remote batteries with the transmitter which consists of a AAA carcass with the transmitter electronics and a small rechargeable battery. The kit comes with two batteries and an AA size adapter for remotes that use AA's instead of AAA's. The way I understand it, the transmitter transmits the current pulses that are generated by the IR LED when a IR command is generated. Normally, the current in your remote is constant. The IR LED flashes generate peaks of current through the transmitter which are transmitted via RF to the receiver. The receiver then spits out the IR pulses electronically to the connected IR bugs and also regenerates them in IR from the front of the receiver.

The receiver can sit anywhere. IIRC, the cord on the IR bugs that come with the kit are about 6ft long. You plug them into the back of the receiver and run them however you want and stick them over the IR receiver window of the device to be controlled. You can easily find this window by shining a flashlight on the front of your device and you'll see it.

The receiver keeps the other battery charged. I keep my receiver out of the cabinet and accessible since you need to swap the battery about every 3-6 months depending on usage. You open the bottom of the receiver and take out the charged battery, put the depleted battery in and you're ready to go.

I prefer this since my receiver has a second zone that I ran to speakers on my deck. I can take the receiver remote and control the volume and CD/Tivo from my deck with it. I bought an additional transmitter for that. I use a One-for-all universal remote which I absolutely love. So the NextGen gives me the ultimate flexibility.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, that makes sense now. I assume the receiver part remains plugged in. In my case, I could put it in the same cabinet as the TiVo, behind the cab doors. Run a bug to the S3, and I'm in business.

Since it seems the BT remote is not avail yet, I will go with the NexGen solution.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

According to the Amazon product page below, I purchased my HotLink Pro in October 2005. It's worked flawlessly since, with zero maintenance. No special batteries to change/charge. Recommended.

http://www.amazon.com/Link-Remote-Control-Booster-System/dp/B00023JJV6


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

dagap said:


> According to the Amazon product page below, I purchased my HotLink Pro in October 2005. It's worked flawlessly since, with zero maintenance. No special batteries to change/charge. Recommended.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Link-Remote-Control-Booster-System/dp/B00023JJV6


Caution! Caution, Will Robinson. I had to get rid of that because plasma displays wreak havoc on the reception. I practically had to bury the receiver eye under my A/V cabinet and then it was hit-and-miss even when it would receive. Also keep in mind that it costs about 50% more and must receive the IR signal. I got another IR-to-RF converter that Velcro'd to the front of my remote (not the peanut remote) and that worked pretty well until my daughter dropped it and it broke into about 5 pieces. I also tried the Harmony with RF (can't remember which one, but it cost over $100) but couldn't get used to the tiny, difficult to use buttons. The NextGen has been part of my setup for over 4 years now and has survived countless couch-arm knock-offs and tosses around the room. It's even outlasted one of my all-in-one remotes and it's 99.99% reliable.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Update.

Rec'd the NexGen, charged it, hooked it up. It's pretty cool how it works. Absolutely nothing exposed. Couple questions:

1) It works instantly, first click, like the peanut should, about 9/10 times. Every once in a while, a missed click. Not a big deal, but wondering. Typical?

2) Where should the little dangly end go? Facing out or in? Close to the remote input, or is anywhere near good enough? And where IS the remote input?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Based on when the remote stops working with my cat sitting in front of the TiVo, I'd say the IR sensor is in the central black area of the face, on the right side (right of the display, left of the button wheel).


----------



## boykster (Sep 9, 2008)

On my TivoHD's, the IR sensor is about 1/2 to 3/4" left of the "F" in "Fixed" if you have the resolution LEDs on. I've not used that particular extender, but I use a hardwired Xantech based system. Does the IR emitter have a sticky tape side? Put that side towards the Tivo, but frankly most IR emitters emit signal in all directions, so it's not a biggie.


----------



## boykster (Sep 9, 2008)

jtreid said:


> Caution! Caution, Will Robinson. I had to get rid of that because plasma displays wreak havoc on the reception. I practically had to bury the receiver eye under my A/V cabinet and then it was hit-and-miss even when it would receive. Also keep in mind that it costs about 50% more and must receive the IR signal. I got another IR-to-RF converter that Velcro'd to the front of my remote (not the peanut remote) and that worked pretty well until my daughter dropped it and it broke into about 5 pieces. I also tried the Harmony with RF (can't remember which one, but it cost over $100) but couldn't get used to the tiny, difficult to use buttons. The NextGen has been part of my setup for over 4 years now and has survived countless couch-arm knock-offs and tosses around the room. It's even outlasted one of my all-in-one remotes and it's 99.99% reliable.


Plasmas are notorious for IR interference - much worse than LCD tv's.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I suggest you ditch the wife and drill some holes in there for some beer taps and party like it's 1999. 

I couldn't help myself. Seriously looks nice.

Robb


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Robbdoe1 said:


> I suggest you ditch the wife and drill some holes in there for some beer taps and party like it's 1999.
> 
> I couldn't help myself. Seriously looks nice.
> 
> Robb


Thanks. And how can I ditch someone who, after seeing the finished product, says, "Hmm, doesn't that TV look kinda small now that it's mounted on the wall?" YES! Bigger LCD plans are brewing! :up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Found the IR sensor. It's just to the left, by an inch or so, of the control wheel/buttons on the S3. It's a reddish area behind the black glass, maybe 3/4" in diameter.
*
Thanks all for your help! I have a working hidden S3 thanks to all your advice! :up::up:*


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

I second the "Next Gen Remote". I use it to control my TiVo (in the bedroom) from the front room. It works great!
:up::up::up:


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Update.
> 
> Rec'd the NexGen, charged it, hooked it up. It's pretty cool how it works. Absolutely nothing exposed. Couple questions:
> 
> ...


That is a nice cabinet. Is it custom made? Where did you get in from?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> That is a nice cabinet. Is it custom made? Where did you get it from?


Thanks! Came from me.

I'm in the cabinet business (along with other products used by contractors & builders--windows, countertops, appliances, etc). We just remodeled our house, replaced... pretty much everything I just listed. We used Medallion Cabinets, one of our better lines (our bread & butter line is Cardell). I gotta admit, while the remodel took twice as long as planned, cost twice as much, and was a general PITA, the end result is worth it. Cabinets looks great, along with the rest of the house.

That particular cabinet, the middle section (part that slightly juts out) has pocket doors. You can open them, then slide them back into the cabinet. So if I need to have the AV equipment exposed, it's easy. But since all I use is the TiVo, I like the NexGen solution.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Attached are two pics. One is the opposite side of the TV room; same style cabinets. The other is the kitchen. Both were taken early on during the moving process, so the kitchen looks empty and the TV room/den is only half set up.

I've done them as attachments, not inline pics, since they're not really germane to this thread. But it gives you an idea of what one can do with cabinets, especially in a den/TV room.


----------

